# Newbee here in Manassas, Virginia



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to beekeeping and I'm picking up 2 packages today. I live in Manassas, Virginia. I have my hives built and placed in a spot in my yard. I took a class in April on beekeeping but I'm still pretty nervous about installing the packages. I have a couple questions and would appreciate any input you could offer!

1. Can anyone tell me how much sugar water they are going to need the first week? I'm kicking around the idea of adding a deep on top of the hive and placing an entrance feeder inside OR should I use a board feeder? The entrance feeder is a quart mason jar but the board feeder a lot more than that. 

2. It's kind of late in the beekeeping season to get started. Is it too late? Are my chances of loosing the bees greater now than if I had started in April? Will there be enough nectar for them to build up enough stores for the winter?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome!

You might as well go ahead and make up a gallon now and have a few extra 5# bags of sugar handy for more. I've found that 5pounds of water with 5 pounds of sugar makes real close to a gallon of syrup. 

I do top bar hives so I'll leave the recommendation of specific feeder types to Lang folks. Ziploks layed on top of the inner cover will do until you settle on something (don't block the hole).

It's not too late to start, but you may end up feeding a lot to make sure they have enough stores. Or not... With all the rain we've had there may be a generous flow.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome. Not sure whose class you took, or how extensive it was, but you might consider joining our club. 
We actually have a meeting this upcoming Tuesday at the Manassas Church of the Brethren. Find us at http://www.PWRBeekeepers.com


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Hi Fellow Newbee, I installed 3 packages 2 weeks ago and I have been through 2- 25 lb bags of sugar so far from Sams and they are still guzzeling it down. I checked this morn and the have 40-50% of the comb drawn out with lots of larve, I will wait untill the get 70% drawn out before I put the second deep on. I am feeding with 2 qt boardman feeders for now and I will switch to the top feeders in a week or two. I am also giving them Honey-be-healthy with the syrup. Best of luck to you!


----------



## milena (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I started a colony in early June last year, I am in Fairfax. I had to feed a lot of sugar, which they stored up, but they made it through the winter. Just keep feeding and they should be OK.


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice and Karla.........I'll be there on Tuesday. I hope to meet you!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

Installed my 2 packages. I think it went well. Here's pics
https://picasaweb.google.com/102166093878344822389/20110507Beekeeping?authkey=Gv1sRgCI2Y4qz9jOLUzwE


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool! Good luck!


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

Just a quick update: I've been going out periodically to check on the hives and they are very busy. Lots of activity going on. My 1st package had quite a few dead bees in it and I couldn't separate them out so I just dumped them in with the live bees. I observed them bringing out the dead and an individual would fly off with it. Pretty cool. Also, lots of rumps up in the air and lots of orientation flights.

Question: how do they not go to the wrong hive when there are 2 hives side by side?

I still need to go out and flip my inner covers over. I put them on backwards because there were so many bees on the top of the frames that I didn't want to smush them all. Any ideas on when I should go out to do that? I was thinking about dusk when hopefully things have settled down a bit.


----------

